# Brand New to the Forum!



## bazophotography (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm brand new here. I wouldn't say I'm a "Beginner" photographer, (no pro though!), but, I'm 24 and have been at photography since about 15 (starting with disposable cameras!) Over the years I have graduated through my camera's and I'm now at my Canon Rebel T2i. I have done a couple family photo shoots, baby photo's, and 3 Weddings so far. (2 more this summer!) This fall I am finally pursuing my dream and starting the Digital Photography and Imaging program in College which we be 2 years. I am so excited, I'm counting down the days. 

If you have any time, check out my website Bazo Photography or find me on facebook! (My newest wedding will be added to my site early this week)

As I said, I'm hoping to get more in to baby, maternity, family and Wedding photography, and your opinions on my work are GREATLY appreciated!! I am new to this and just want to soak everything in. My Grandfather was a pro photographer and I'm proud to be carrying it on. 

I thought I'd join here so I would have a community of fellow photographers to turn to for advice and ideas


----------

